# Binocular Football



## Lawman (Nov 18, 2007)

Have a laugh at this. Japanese Gameshow.....






:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You fool that is not a Japanese game show that is Newcastle United first game in there new strip :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You fool that is not a Japanese game show that is Newcastle United first game in there new strip :lol: :lol:


Nah its Celtic ,can't you see it hoops not stripes :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Either way I doubt England would qualify against them. :roll:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

That is sooooooo funny :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

priceless i love this forum


----------

